# What red colour for Porsche red calipers?



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

On a 997 Porsch i have some stone chips which i want to touch up.

Does anybody know the colourcode for the red calipers on porsche?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Porsche guards red g1 off the top of head


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

wish wash said:


> Porsche guards red g1 off the top of head


.......and didn't even get a thanks?:buffer:


----------

